

Ask HN: What UI libs are you using and what do you like/dislike about them? - chris_engel

Hey guys!<p>I&#x27;m currently working on a UI library for Backbone powered web apps and am wondering what I could do better with my lib that others don&#x27;t.<p>I know what I <i>personally</i> love&#x2F;hate about the &quot;big&quot; libs (jQueryUI, KendoJS and the like) out there, but I&#x27;d really like to have the opinions of fellow web devs to infuse that into my work.<p>greetings, Chris
======
spoiler
What I always disliked about jQuery UI is that it's horribly annoying to
change the CSS, and also the fact that it adds classes using JS. Bootstrap
sort of fixes that problem, but they (personally) have odd naming conventions
for their classes, other than that Bootstrap is alright.

------
craigmj
Foundation separates out its pieces nicely into distinct SASS files, so that
users can use one or more pieces with their own customization. Please do the
same!

